
Ask HN: Examples of teams that have left big companies in tandem - mikeyanderson
Are there examples of teams that have left big companies in tandem to join other companies? I found an article from when the Mozilla mobile team left at once for a new start up. I&#x27;d love to find more, and figured y&#x27;all might know of a bunch right off the top of your head.
======
FatalLogic
The "Traitorous Eight" are eight men who left Shockley Semiconductor
Laboratory in 1957... including Gordon Moore (creator of Moore's Law). They
founded Fairchild Semiconductor, which became an incubator of Silicon Valley,
and was directly or indirectly involved in the creation of dozens of
corporations such as AMD and Intel.[1]

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traitorous_eight](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traitorous_eight)

~~~
mikeyanderson
Love it, super helpful.

------
mikeyanderson
I also saw that Uber attracted a huge number of Carnegie Mellon robotics profs
at once:
[http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/ube...](http://www.theverge.com/transportation/2015/5/19/8622831/uber-
self-driving-cars-carnegie-mellon-poached)

